# Newbie to EV conversion - feel free to comment!



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken,

The blogs are better suited for posting news, info and updates. If you have questions, they will surely be answered in the forums. Feel free to post blog entries about your progress as you convert!


----------



## mamodbasher (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks! Ken


----------



## mamodbasher (Apr 22, 2009)

The continuing saga of the ElectrEscort. I have finally given up on the GE controller, as it seem far too complicated to be useful in an every day EV. Progress is slow mechanically as well. Hopefully I will have something useful to post on the blog in the near future. I am making some headway on the adapter plate for the motor, and I have another idea for the coupler. Stay tuned!


----------

